# Check out 60X's ebay store



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump for a great AT seller!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks 60X have my order in.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Give 60X a look at his ebay store!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Give it a look!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

to the top for an ebay store!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

They are a Bowjax dealer now. Great stuff!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

60X has had some great interest so far with his ebay store. Thanks to all the customers!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We now carry the full bowjax lineup


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pjchauvin (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## vaps (Jun 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

we will soon have an updated website with a discount code for our ebay customers


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to know!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

60X ebay store bump!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hope you look!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT for the best deals anywhere..


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Great job Brad!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sept. 29th we are having a benefit shoot at Cree Lake for a girl named Taylor Tharp. Taylor is an 18 year old girl that has found out she has nasopharyngeal cancer. This is a very rare form of cancer, so rare that she and her family have had to travel to houston, texas for treament. recent updates say that the cancer has moved to the lining of the brain and the base of the skull bone. I know it's close to hunting season but this family really needs our help. Not only are her parents worrying and fighting with her in texas, taylor also has 3 siblings at home being cared for by grandparents. If you would like to donate money or baked goods to be sold at the shoot please contact lacy baird @ 260-242-9771. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THIS FAMILY IN NEED
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT,
Bob Baird

cree lake is located 3 miles north of kendalville, in.
address is 10222 n. state road 3


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Good morning AT.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt for 60X ebay store


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

new products being added daily.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

The Ebay store has awesome prices!!!

I hope to order a bunch of string supplies soon.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Just ordered some 3D from the ebay site. Almost 2 for the price of one.

There are also some great prices on rests and sights on there. Makes me want to spend money I don't have!:teeth:


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------

